

Ask HN: Have you got any hacks/scripts/tricks for finding housing in SF? - aBTCguy

Especially interested in people who&#x27;ve built cool scripts like auto emailing on new listings :)<p>i&#x27;d really, really, really, really like to talk to you if you&#x27;ve done any of those things :)<p>email is anon1@alumni.stanford.edu
======
timr
Yes. The ultimate protip is: don't live where everyone else lives. If you hunt
on the west side or the south side of the city, you will have much better
luck. For all the complaints about lack of housing in SF, most people won't
even consider living in the Sunset or the Richmond.

If you hunt in the Mission and SOMA and Noe, you're going to have a miserable
time, and it's going to cost you a fortune.

